# No Power Fest 2 (Houston, TX)



## LexiLuck (Sep 12, 2011)

When: September 24th starts at noon
Where: Pon De Rosa, Houston, Texas
What's going on:
Yo H-Town, the second annual No Power Fest is approaching soon! this year there will be 23 bands, some ballin ass food, hopefully a few workshops and other surprises! this year's NPF is being held at Pon De Rosa on nance, still only $5 and still folkin' shit up!

starts at 12 noon!
we need donations for some food! potatoes, veggies of all sorts, and cans of kidney beans and tomato paste for vegan chilli!!

bands:
chicken Little (tn)
jessie williams (az)
new york taxi (ca)
the wild-acoustic set (ga) 
ari & her banjo (az) 
travis James (az)
hunger artists (az)
grog (az)
aaron goldman
troothless
days n daze
adam and the ancient gods
kim champion
lafayette
carter
bobby whittenberg 
joe ray
u.not.i
marissa
dead energy
corey derden
radio flyer
chris champion

we will also have distro and art tables from local artists and activists!!


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Lexi, how far is Pon De Rosa from the airport? Hobby?
I'm just asking, because a cab from one side of houston to the other
can cost like 150 bucks!

I will be in the area, and would love to attend,
let me know!


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm an idiot.... its october not september,
My bad for the bump


----------

